# عايز اعرف عنوان شركة بن لادن فى القاهرة



## zoma82 (2 أغسطس 2007)

انا اسمع انها فى المهندسين فى القاهرة كيف يتم التواصل معاهم لانى مهندس مدنى تصميم وتنفيذ وعايز اتواصضل معهم لعل وعسى فلو اى حد يعرفنى الاميل واخبار المرتبات هناك اية انا خريج 2005 ومعاية خبرة 2 سنة فى التنفيذ والتصميم ومعايا دورات اتوكاد وساب وبيرمافيرا وكلها من الجامعة الامريكية ومعايا تقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف فكم يساوى مرتبى الان هناك وشكرا


----------



## zoma82 (3 أغسطس 2007)

فى اية يا مهندسين انا سالت فى حاجة صعبة عايييييييييززززززززز عنوان شركة بن لادن لبفرع الموجود فى القاهرة حد يدلنى عليه ضرررررروووووووووووررررررررىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## م.طاهر (4 أغسطس 2007)

مقر الشركة بالدقي (شارع الثورة)
ارسال السيرة الذاتية على البريد الالكتروني: [email protected] com 
مدير الفرع


----------



## kaplan (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مرتباتها تعبانة


----------

